# are dog treats ok while feeding raw?



## chikle134 (Jan 12, 2011)

just curious to know if i can give my dog reg dog treats, like the dog buscuits. it wont affect her stomach?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*treats*

don't know but I always read what in it and find that the treats have the same fours and grains as the food....
That the whole reason I feed raw so my dogs don't eat that sort of stuffeace:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

It try to limit the amount of packaged treats they get, but they do get them occasionally. I like to use all natural if possible.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would skip biscuits, use dehydrated meat jerkies instead for treats.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I use dehydrated liver treats for the most part. Because of Khan's allergies he is limited to what treats he can have. Because the liver is just liver, I don't have to worry about anything else. My other two don't have any issues; so whatever I get I gear toward Khan. Zukes makes some jerky treats that are limited ingredients that they all like.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Can you get dehydrated livers in the pet store?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

When I still had Quinn on half raw he handled treats fine. Now that he is on 100% raw they seem to give him horrible diarrhea. Darla does fine with them.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Adam76 said:


> Can you get dehydrated livers in the pet store?


Yep, they are a tad spendy retail, so I buy them from KVvet.com They are in a huge tub for about 23 bucks. That's about what a small container is retail.

The dogs love them!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Making it yourself is even cheaper. I bought 5 pounds of beef liver on sale for $.79 a pound and made 3 pounds of liver jerky. Even if I had used liver at its usual price of $2 a pound that comes to $10 for 3 pounds of treats. I dry it in the garage so as not to stink up the house and keep it in the freezer just in case.

Max was fine on grainy treats but it turned out that he gets eye goobers from grains so I try to keep him grain free.


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

One of my dogs is fine with conventional dog biscuit treats, but the other will get loose stools every time. So mostly we stick with dehydrated meats I get from the pet store. Dehydrated liver, chicken, green tripe, and salmon (found the salmon in the cat treat section). I think the salmon is their favorite, it's definitely the stinkiest!


----------



## 300roses (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to give mine biscuits and continued giving for a short time when she first started on raw. Eventually, I stopped the biscuits. I got a dehydrator and do my own dehydrated meat treats for her. The biscuits contain grains of some sort and I just didnt want her to have any more grains in her diet. I want her to be on a full raw diet and that includes her treats.


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am also having a bit of trouble with this particularly for training sessions. I like to use dehydrated beef lung for an anytime time treat but when doing obedience training raw meat is too messy, liver is just too rich, the chicken is too crumbly and jerky just doesn't divide up too well to the recommended "pea" size. It wouldn't bother me to use hotdogs but I'm concerned about the sodium level even with the reduced salt brands. I was thinking of just using leftover cooked meat from pork or beef roast which can be frozen for future use and can be easily cut up. I figure cooked meat is still better than processed crap, right? Any suggestions from the experts out there would be welcome. thx Isabelle.

P.S: I am new and enjoying the site. It has a way better vibe than another one out there that's just a little to militant for my liking. More chat less lecturing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I just say use whatever works for your dog. Training is an issue that you need good response with and finding whatever treat works for your dog is necessary. Of course the higher the quality of the treat the better, but if all your dog will respond to IS the crap processed treats....then you do what you have to!

Hello and :welcome:

What kind of dog do you have??


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I really like the dehydrated lung stuff too.

For agility class I put some of Max's boneless meat, put it into a pan, heat the pan until the meat starts to sizzle then I cover the pan and turn off the heat and leave it for 1/2 an hour or so. He gets the meat sliced thin for class and when we come home I pour water into the pan and add any leftover meat so the fat and all isn't even wasted.

A couple week ago his boneless meat was really lean stuff and I sliced it thin and used a fork to place it into his jackpot reward toy, he seemed to like that even better than cooked meat.

What would be perfect is super thin sliced cooked meat that hasn't any sodium.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I still give Harleigh treats all the time and she has no problems. 

Her new favorites are Three Dog Bakery Peanut Butter cookies. They probably aren't the best out there, but they aren't the worst... she LOVES them. I give her 1-2 every time I have to put her in the crate. She also loves anything from Cloud Star, but especially the Muttos! :smile:

For whatever classes she does I usually boil some chicken and use that. I like to give her a variety, so I add Hot Dogs and Cheese in there too.


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

aaahhh Danemama....that is a mystery indeed. We adopted her almost a year ago from a shelter in Northern Ontario . All I know is she was found wandering and was picked up by animal control. She was at the shelter for over a year which broke my heart but no worries she is home with us now. She was listed as a lab/rotti x or a lab/shep x. People see different things in her: pointer, hound, doberman. We renamed her Gypsy (which I think is apt). She has a strong prey drive (loves to hunt in the woods – stay tuned success story to be posted shortly) and we hope to start her on tracking come Spring (which I hope will be here early as its -20 ...yes minus 20....here with the windchill brrrrrr). 

I also use dehydrated cheese sparingly as a high reward for a good recall. Hopefully, its not causing her any discomfort being dairy and all (might only be a few pieces a week when we are at the dog park). Need to find some dehydrated tripe at a good price- that she would come running for 4-sure.

Isy


----------

